# Enno Sander / B-1 /Bottling Companies / St. Louis, Missouri



## bottle-bud (Sep 12, 2019)

Enno Sander arrived in St. Louis, Missouri from Germany in 1852.  Enno Sander started dealing in mineral waters imported from Germany in 1858 from a drug store he operated at the corner of Second Walnut Streets.




        1865 and Enno Sander is bottling his own mineral waters andwould have been in a bottle similar to this one. Not in my collection but would love to have one.



     Enno Sander has a partner in Peter Maas from 1874 -1881. 



     For two years, 1882-1883, the bottling operation is simply known as Enno Sander & Co. and from 1884-1913 the company is known as the Enno Sander Mineral Water Company. Two ads one from 1900 and one from 1904 showing two different addresses. Also, two early 1900’s bottles from my collection, one a six-ounce bottle and the other a quart size.

 

 

   Dr. Enno Sander dies on February 13, 1912. He was 90 years old and up until a few weeks’ prior was still president of the bottling company. He kind of looks like the character holding the flag in the ad, doesn’t he?



     1912 and a merger of the Meyer-Meinhardt Co. and the Enno Sander Mineral Water Co. This article is from The American Bottler dated 1912.



  The Meyer-Meinhardt Soda Company is a well-established bottling company that was incorporated in 1890. I have only one early example from my collection to share.



  1913 and the operation is moved from 2801 Lawton Avenue to 301 Barry Street.  1914 and the company name changes to Enno Sander Seltzer and Soda Company. I have several bottles that have the Enno Sander Seltzer and Soda Water Co. name on them. The first three are all 7 1/2-oz in size. The next two are 24-ounce, then two 30-ounce, another 24-ounce that would have had a paper label and finally a seltzer. (In 1929 Enno Sander will move one last time to 2709-2715 Lafayette)

    

  




     At first, I thought Clover Leaf was a product of another company but the above ad tells us Clover Leaf was a product of Enno Sander. I have a Clover Leaf label to share as well as a Black Kow label. Black Kow was bottled locally by Enno Sander but was a product of the Welch Fruit Products Co. of Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 12, 2019)

Another great job of research.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 12, 2019)

*Enno / B-1 / continued*

1937 and The Enno Sander Seltzer & Soda Company is advertising heavily for Richfield Club and Clover Leaf sodas. I did not know Enno Sander was associated with my Richfield bottles until I seen the advertisements.

 

 


1938 and I find an advertisement for ZYX soda. The ad is fo ra quart size that I have never seen before, but the 8-ounce version I have in my collection shows up in auctions and elsewhere fairly regularly.

  

  1940 and Enno Sander Seltzer and Soda Company is bottling Nesbitt’s. Nesbitt’s is a product of the Nesbitt Fruit Products Inc. of Los Angeles, California.  I have two 10-ounce examples bottled by Enno Sander but neither match the bottle in the ad.

  


The B-1 Beverage Company of St. Louis has begun operations in 1940 and the Enno Sander Seltzer & Soda Company has acquired the exclusive bottling rights for bottling their products in the St. Louis area.


  


1945 and an ad for Sparkling Water, the quart size mentions Enno Sander but the others do not mention a bottler.

  


May of 1947 and the Enno Sander Selzer and Soda Company is sold to R. C. Muckerman and the B-1 Bottling Company of St. Louis has begun operations.

 



1957 and B-1 is now “Fortified” and their flavor line has expanded from just Lemon Lime and Sparkling Water to include many different flavors


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 12, 2019)

*My B-1 Collectibles*


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 12, 2019)

All great stuff and research. I really like that 'ZYX' bottle.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks shotdwn and iggy for the nice comments!


----------

